# Templer (Begleiter) Bug



## Hemogoblin (17. Mai 2012)

Ich wollte mal fragen ob es in Diablo 3 noch immer den bug gibt, dass das Spiel crasht und man überhaupt nicht mehr ins battlenet kommt wenn man versucht seinem Templer-Begleiter einen neuen Schild oder überhaupt Ausrüstung zu geben. Ich traue mich nämlich schon die ganze Zeit nicht ihn mal aufzurüsten .
Schonmal danke für Antworten, tö


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Mai 2012)

Selbst in der Beta gabs den Bug bei mir nicht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Mai 2012)

Der Bug tritt (trat?) doch eh nur bei einer Klasse und auch nur vor einer bestimmten Situation auf.


----------



## Königmarcus (17. Mai 2012)

Also ich hab (in der Testversion) jeden Char auf Level 13, sprich ich habe den Templer schon mehrmals ausgerüstet, mit jeder Klasse.
Mir ist nicht aufgefallen, dass der Templer einen Bug verursacht hätte...


----------



## Hemogoblin (17. Mai 2012)

na schön, danke ^^. bei welcher klasse soll dies denn sein? ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Mai 2012)

> Blizzard hat mittlerweile die Liste der bekannten Fehler aus Version 1.0.1 erweitert und warnt: Wer als Dämonenjäger spielt, sollte dem Templer vor dem Tod von Jondar keinen neuen Schild geben – dies könne zu dem erwähnten Disconnect führen.


http://www.buffed.de/Diablo-3-PC-27763/News/Diablo-3-Fehler-3006-Templer-883725/


----------

